

The headaches of removing GPL code from your desktop app code - iamelgringo
http://blog.milkingthegnu.org/2008/03/gpl-workarounds.html

======
SwellJoe
I have to wonder how one would build a software product that is 40% GPL code,
and not understand the implications (I know this is a hypothetical story, but
it's just not believable). Ten years ago, sure. But Open Source and its viral
licenses are pretty well understood at this point.

This feels like FUD to me.

~~~
m0nty
"This feels like FUD to me."

It had that feel to it. And of course, it's impossible for a company to
release GPL code and hit the big-time. Teh GPL will kill your business!

[Edit: and the name of his site implies a less-than-helpful relationship to
GNU software.]

------
ibsulon
_smacks forehead_

Because, of course, just because something is provided for you gratis and
libre means that it isn't without value.

"The headaches from removing pirated libraries from your desktop app code?"

------
n_ki
Licence your desktop app under the GPL. Headache gone.

~~~
marcus
That doesn't exactly work when your revenue comes from selling shrink-wrap
software or games.

~~~
cstejerean
Yes it does. The people buying shrink-wrap software don't typically go online
and compile from source. The users that are capable of compiling their own
version (and supplying their own artwork) based on GPL source code are likely
to just use (or develop) free alternatives to commercial software. So
releasing your software under the GPL, even when you're in the business of
selling said software is not exactly a bad idea.

~~~
swax
Someone can make a website called Compiled<x>.com and charge $25 (undercutting
company) per download of the compiled product legally.

~~~
SwellJoe
And then I can make one called CheapCompiled<x>.com and charge $10 per
download, undercutting both...and then some jackass gets the great idea to
make a bittorrent of it...and then it gets included in the next Fedora
release...and then some jerk decides to fix the worst bugs and forks off
Super<x> and starts a project at Google code...and then the damned thing has
20 million users who aren't paying us a fuckin' dime.

Actually none of these things sounds all that bad to me. But I also understand
the GPL license and its relation to business extremely well. (My company sells
a dual-licensed product that has a GPL variant, and we actually like the "and
then the damned thing has 20 million users" aspect of Open Source.)

